# nilfisk C120 pressure washer spares?!?



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Howdy All!!

My nilfisk C120 pressure washer decided to spring a leak, so stripped it down to investiagate:










I found the small plastic seat for the ball was damaged and suspect this is where the leak was coming from.....









So looking for an online supplier that will be able to sell this small plastic seat and also some oil to fill the pump back up during the rebuild!!

Thanks in advance,
Callum


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

give these guys a ring they should be able to get you spares or repair it for you.

http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Dan,
Ideally wanted to order parts tonight as im off to Cyprus for 2 weeks tomorrow!!
I have dropped them an email anyway to see if they can help out!!
callum


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Sadly they can't help...

'Thank you for your enquiry however the part you require is not available as a replacement.'

Anyone got a knackered unit that they wouldn't mind stripping down?!?


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Managed to pick up a knackered C110 from ebay for £5!! Was a gamble; but the pump internals parts are the same - so managed to change over the plastic seat and it's now working a treat!! :O)


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

cool glad you got it sorted mate :thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks again for your suggestion Dan!! 

Had been even considering buying a new pressure washer but thought I may as well try the knackered one from ebay first....so all is good! Saved myself 100 quid.....all caused by a 10p plastic seat!!!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted....wasn't it still under the 2 year warranty or has that model been around longer? ...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Would be epic if you could make a guide on how to strip the c120. I have a c110 which died in winter and could salvage it for parts should anything happen..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

apmaman said:


> Would be epic if you could make a guide on how to strip the c120. I have a c110 which died in winter and could salvage it for parts should anything happen..


good idea:thumb:

wish someone could do one for a Stihl 126k pressure washer, my one worked at our old house but since we moved here 4yrs ago it hasnt work for some reason, ive now got C120 so a strip down rebuild thread would be very handy for refrence if mine was to start playing up after the warranty runs out.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Would be epic if you could make a guide on how to strip the c120. I have a c110 which died in winter and could salvage it for parts should anything happen..


Honestly, I would be insulting your intelligence if I was to produce a guide!! It is very simple; just unscrew the plastic casing (8No. screws), lift pump out, using Allen key slacken 4No. Long Cap screws which hold the head onto the pump, Drain oil (not onto garden bench as shown above!!!), carefully lift head & sandwich plate off ensuring you don't loose the internals. I found that the knackered C110 had a shattered disc which sits below ball bearing race but the part I required was in good order.
On rebuild, top up with pressure washer oil or thin engine oil. Job Done. Remainder of C110 now in my bin!!

Hope this helps...


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the parts diagram for the C120 that I could upload if this would help? (Although it is not very detailed!)


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Replacement part diagram for C120 is attached...


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Would be epic if you could make a guide on how to strip the c120. I have a c110 which died in winter and could salvage it for parts should anything happen..


P.S. If you strip your c110 and let me know if you find a damaged part - I'll raid the bin for that part and drop it in the post for you!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheers! 

I'll give it a bash while i wait for some paint to dry on my wheels


----------



## Theknobs (May 9, 2014)

For people still having this problem, I believe that a complete valve assembly, part number 126486780 is supposed to fit. I say supposed as I have not been able to obtain one to prove it. 

The first supplier I found (sp*r*sgi*nt, aka ch*mj*t) took my order on 9th May. It is now 7th June and it has not arrived. Every time I ring it's "just come in" and is "being despatched" (or even "has been despatched") today, however the order still shows as "Processing" on my account. Translation - they don't have any stock, and can't get any. I will not suggest that this is because they are on credit hold with Nilfisk, but I'm cancelling my order to get my money back.

A week ago I ordered from another company (N*rth W*st P*wer W*shers) the two that they said they had "in stock", but not yet arrived, I'll give them a few days longer before I ring and cancel.

There are some european companies that claim to have these, but I am not prepared to order and pay EUR20 postage to go through the same rigmarole - I am more inclined to scrap the washer, or maybe I'll get my mate with a lathe to try turning up a new seating.

So - if you have this problem and want one of these kits to fix it - best of luck!


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

Im having the exact same problem with the nilfisk c120.2 !

Has anyone else had any luck finding the plastic valve seat?


----------



## Theknobs (May 9, 2014)

Well I had to go away, so didn't get the first order cancelled before I went, and it had come when I got back (5 weeks lead time) and the second order from the other company came the next day (2 weeks lead time). Maybe both were waiting for Nilfisk to produce a batch of them, although both implied that they had stock when I ordered. 

Fitted the kit today and washer seems as good as new - no pulsing of the pump when it is not supposed to be pumping, and no dribbles from it at all.

So I have a couple of kits spare now, and if anybody wants one they can have it for a fiver (plus postage if you are outside the UK) which is about the average of what they have cost me.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll have one as long as it's for the 120.


----------



## Theknobs (May 9, 2014)

It fits my C120.0-6, and parts list seem to show the same part number for loads of others.

I can't read or reply to PMs as I have less than 10 posts. I suppose it's to stop spammers. The message system will send me an email with the contents of the message shown, though, so if you want one you will need to PM me with an email address that I can send to.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Done


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

can I have one aswell please? 

I will pm you


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

infact can you email me, I don't mind it being puplic 

[email protected]


----------



## Theknobs (May 9, 2014)

Well, that's my two spares gone fairly quickly. Anybody else need one good luck with getting it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine arrived OK, thanks Tk :thumb: :wave:


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

Mine arrived safe and sound also  

and the pressure washer is as good as new ! 

Thanks Harry


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Seems mine is a different problem. I replaced the kit as above [original was showing signs of wear/alloy corrosion] but on re-assembly it still leaked. 

Have traced the problem to the start/stop valve, part number 17 here:










Don't supposed anyone has a dead Nilfisk in their shed/garage and could send the part? At least it is still currently available on-line, but at £23 = p&p.....


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

As the OP, I have since replaced the C120 as it wasn't pressurising and making strange noises!! Since upgraded to a kranzle - quality kit I may add! If any one needs any parts off the C120 let me know before it gets dumped!!


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

old thread ,,,,,need some help.........c130 nilfisk pulsating
now doing exactly this........and pressure has dropped...........




ive noticed its leaking internally,i can just make out,its where the hose connects (to the machine at the front near the bottom).

any ideas if its reparable?


----------



## tommydog (Oct 25, 2017)

you can see all the water escaping from the lance just before the nozzle so the seal has gone in the end of the lance, Thats the G2 accessory kit so you need a new G2 lance:£10
https://www.sparesgiant.com/nilfisk126481145.html


----------

